# Raw Feeding & Missing Link & Veggie ?



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi- I'm a raw feeder and normally do a big mix of shredded veggies and a variety of cooked grains. I've been feeding for about a year now and have gone through LOTS of information.... Sometimes I still feel like I'm such a newbie with it... 

If I DONT have any veggie/grain mix available- is it possible do substitute with Missing Link ? Also does anyone use just the herbs, stinging nettle, dandelion, alfalfa and kelp as dietary supplements... 

Thanks for your inputs... !
​


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Rose DeLuca said:


> Hi- I'm a raw feeder and normally do a big mix of shredded veggies and a variety of cooked grains. I've been feeding for about a year now and have gone through LOTS of information.... Sometimes I still feel like I'm such a newbie with it...
> 
> If I DONT have any veggie/grain mix available- is it possible do substitute with Missing Link ? Also does anyone use just the herbs, stinging nettle, dandelion, alfalfa and kelp as dietary supplements...
> 
> ...


Missing Link? Got a URL? 

As for a "big mix of shredded veggies," it sounds kinda hard. I absolutely do give produce, and I don't consider produce to be optional (just a small part of the diet), but don't go to lots of trouble over it. 

Kelp that's heavy-metal-free is good. (Sad, but whether it's for us or for the dogs, heavy metal contamination of marine products is an issue these days.)

Many fresh herbs would be just fine, including parsley, if you have them around and want to use them. Dried herbs don't really "count" for me as produce, but again, I don't want to get into big produce rules and recipes. If you give a variety of produce of the less-cellulose-y varieties, it can be simple and cheap. For example, celery tops and zucchini guts are both close to free in summer, and I tend to use them often, maybe along with some blueberries (low sugar, high antioxidants for me and the dogs) and whatever is in the produce bin that doesn't have heavy cell walls. Since I give yogurt, I just throw the green stuff in with it and blend it for a few seconds.

Many other options, too -- particularly green tripe. 

But unless you enjoy creating the veggie mix, I'd keep it simple enough to not lose interest; I don't want to start skipping the produce because I've turned it into a big chore.

JMO!




eta
I strongly recommend not centering your text, for better readability.


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

here's the link for "missing link" products... http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/ 

yes doing the veggie shredding is a pain, easier is always better for sure. I have a friend who is a "raw purist" i guess you could say, she feeds only meats with tripe. also have friends who add only veggies and no grain at all... plus tripe... plus others who supplement and others who don't- so like everything it seems to be a wide range of ideas. 

never thought about the metal in kelp... will have to look into that-


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Honest Kitchen is also great to add to raw


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Rose DeLuca said:


> here's the link for "missing link" products... http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/
> 
> yes doing the veggie shredding is a pain, easier is always better for sure. I have a friend who is a "raw purist" i guess you could say, she feeds only meats with tripe. also have friends who add only veggies and no grain at all... plus tripe... plus others who supplement and others who don't- so like everything it seems to be a wide range of ideas.
> 
> never thought about the metal in kelp... will have to look into that-


Green tripe includes lots of "processed" produce/grain. 

I followed the Missing Link URL, then when I click "more info," I get this: http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/productsproductoverview19-1/MissingLinkCanine

What I would like is the ingredient list. Do you have that?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> Honest Kitchen is also great to add to raw



Yes, I like THK very much as a variety source, a travel food, or a good way to provide minimally processed produce.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

finally found this on the site...

http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/articles1-21/MissingLinkCanineandCaninePlusFormulas

it sure seems expensive.

I am getting the courage to go back to raw...there seems to be so much conflicting info...even more than when I fed raw before (5 years ago)...for some reason I am worrying over it too much I think 

Kellie


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kellie Wolverton said:


> finally found this on the site...
> 
> http://www.missinglinkproducts.com/articles1-21/MissingLinkCanineandCaninePlusFormulas


Thanks, Kellie! 

_Flaxseed, Rice Bran, Primary Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses, Sunflower Seed, Freeze Dried Beef Liver, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dried Carrot, Ground Beef Bone*, Dried Fish Solubles, Ground Barley Grass, Dried Kelp, Freeze Dried Oyster, Zinc Methionine Complex, Lecithin, Selenium Yeast, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Garlic, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, and Vitamin B12 Supplement.
_
Among many observations, I see that a sugar is higher on the list than liver -- or in fact any animal product.

Flaxseed is a good source of ALA, but as we've talked about here lots of times, the mechanism to convert the short-chain n−3 fatty acid ALA (from flax, canola, etc.) to the EPA and DHA that the dog (and the human) need is inefficient but fair in humans --- but close to nonexistent in dogs. Top ingredient there: flaxseed.

To answer the earlier question about using that instead of produce, I don't think I'd use it at all, and definitely not to replace produce.


----------

